# Flavor Wheel



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Found this & thought it was very interesting.

Kinda' get us all to agree (or argue more, YTMV ) on what it is we're tasting.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent find Darth Mo.... although I've yet to taste Brioche' in any cigar.

I need to keep smoking those vintage ones LOL.


But seriously, thanx for the link.

XXX


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Glad to see it it appreciated.

YUP! Vinndog doesn't call me "The Emperor" (as in Palpitine) for no reason! (LOL)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks interesting.....Thanks for the find.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Great find, glad you shared it with us.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Definately a useful source!


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

That's a very good find. I quickly looked at it and flavors that I have never thought about while smoking are on the wheel. This helps out as now I can put a name to what I taste.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

great find, espically useful for writing the occasional review,


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Makes for a good dartboard. Now I can really start reviewing my cigars. Thanks Mo! :r


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Mo, Great tool.


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Mo. Can't wait to find a vintage that exhibits "polished Furniture"....:r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

HeavySmoke said:


> Thanks Mo. Can't wait to find a vintage that exhibits "polished Furniture"....:r


What no Madascar Vanilla??? sheesh....

Seriously - nice find, thanks for posting it.

Bests

Jon


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

_Feline musk???_

Gag.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

_Gingerbread_ ... yes.

Very interesting, Mo. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Great find Mo, might help me refine my pallette past "tang", "spicy tang", and "everything else"!!


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

I think I like this one a little better:

http://www.cigarjack.net/archives/403

It's a little more realistic, I think.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've got to say, I prefer the first one. It is better organized and more complete and, while brioche may seem a bit unrealistic, I can more readily accept it as a flavor one might find in a cigar than coconut and rose.

And to the first person who uses "rose" to describe a cigar, may their manhood shrivel to nothing! :hn :hn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neat find Richard.

I am so screwed up when it comes to this.
As many years I have smoked cigars and as many as I have smoked in those years, darn if I can sit there and distinguish flavors. That is why I find it so hard to do a review on a cigar for the forum.

I have the same difficulty with wines, as much as I love them. Like cigars, I know what flavors I enjoy but heck if I can put a name on them. I was in Napa two years ago and was tasting wines. Everyone around me was describing flavors while I scratched my head.

I really think it has to do with my pizza delivering days. I got to eat as many slices as I wanted as long as I ate them on the run. The slices would come from fresh blazing hot pies right out of the oven blazing hot and that is the way I ate them. After a while, there was no more roof of my mouth to burn that hadn't been burned already.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Mo. Good to have as I tend to get flavors that are familiar, but can't quite verbalize them.

I will say I've never tasted "Fruty".


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

TU09 said:


> And to the first person who uses "rose" to describe a cigar, may their manhood shrivel to nothing! :hn :hn


Or wildflowers.  Because sometimes you just want a cigar to give you that springtime fresh feeling.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

So it's not a mistake then. According to the link, animal could be any of "cream, horsey, horse manure, leather, meaty, venison, ammonia, musk, etc.". So it turns out I've had quite a few animal smelling 'gars myself. Watch out vegetarians!


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

This is interesting. Some new ones here I look forward to finding...although obviously not an exact science.
But, ATTIC ? ...this one made me chuckle. Is this a good thing?p


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't see sauteed mushrooms on that wheel.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

burninator said:


> I don't see sauteed mushrooms on that wheel.


Look again...it's wedged in between Iberica prosciutto and 7-year-old Madagascar vanilla


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

muziq said:


> Look again...it's wedged in between Iberica prosciutto and 7-year-old Madagascar vanilla


Come to think of it, it could have been grilled (or even roasted) mushrooms I was tasting. I don't suppose you've tried any of those La Coronas, yet.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

burninator said:


> Come to think of it, it could have been grilled (or even roasted) mushrooms I was tasting. I don't suppose you've tried any of those La Coronas, yet.


Yeah, I've had a couple, but I got more turkey jerky from them than anything else...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

muziq said:


> Yeah, I've had a couple, but I got more turkey jerky from them than anything else...


You sure about that? It's easy to make that mistake when you have a strong essence of hummus with hints of attic.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

burninator said:


> You sure about that? It's easy to make that mistake when you have a strong essence of hummus with hints of attic.


Ah, the hummus. I always lose track of that flavor. I must resample the La Coronas...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

What, then, are _precious woods_ or the corresponding flavor that I've seen referenced somewhere probably MRN??? On this wheel I only see oak, cedar, and fir--precious???

My initial thought was, anything _not_ pine, oak, cedar, or fir... 

Any answers?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> What, then, are _precious woods_ or the corresponding flavor that I've seen referenced somewhere probably MRN??? On this wheel I only see oak, cedar, and fir--precious???
> 
> My initial thought was, anything _not_ pine, oak, cedar, or fir...
> 
> Any answers?


Are you thinking of _a bonfire of exotic woods_?--mrn's description of the HdM Hoyo des Dieux? I've certainly tasted sandalwood. I'm not sure what other exotic woods might smell like. Mesquite isn't exactly exotic, at least in this neck of the woods, but it's very aromatic. Juniper, maybe? What else?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Are you thinking of _a bonfire of exotic woods_?--mrn's description of the HdM Hoyo des Dieux?


After a quick scan, I didn't see MRN use _precious woods_ as a descriptor--it must have been a Robert Parker term for wine. But still, the list of wood flavors in cigars must include others besides oak, cedar, or fir and the _bonfire of exotic woods_ phrase yields the same question: Exotic woods???



> I've certainly tasted sandalwood. I'm not sure what other exotic woods might smell like. Mesquite isn't exactly exotic, at least in this neck of the woods, but it's very aromatic. Juniper, maybe? What else?


I also was thinking that woods used for smoking food would fall into that _exotic_ category, although not "exactly exotic." Juniper and sandal wood are other good examples, I think.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Let's not overlook Moki's Dogrocket Tasting Wheel


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Let's not overlook Moki's Dogrocket Tasting Wheel


Ahh..the perfect "companion" tasting wheel. Between the two I should be able to cover the gamut!

Seriously I will probably use both of these to help my reviews....sometimes the difficulty is not the tasting, but how to describe the taste. This should twig some better descriptions.....Although I think "earthy" and "animal" should have some overlap in a "barnyard" profile!


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Neat find Richard.
> 
> I am so screwed up when it comes to this.
> As many years I have smoked cigars and as many as I have smoked in those years, darn if I can sit there and distinguish flavors. That is why I find it so hard to do a review on a cigar for the forum.
> ...


You and I think alike! I'm exactly like you. I can pick out the odd very basic flavor in wine and cigars and scotch etc... but that's pretty much it


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Great post. Saved in the Stogie folder.

Thanks bro,

Karma


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

muziq said:


> Look again...it's wedged in between Iberica prosciutto and 7-year-old Madagascar vanilla


Iberica prosciutto, :r


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

I like mine better!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Blueface said:


> I am so screwed up when it comes to this.
> As many years I have smoked cigars and as many as I have smoked in those years, darn if I can sit there and distinguish flavors. That is why I find it so hard to do a review on a cigar for the forum.
> 
> I have the same difficulty with wines, as much as I love them. Like cigars, I know what flavors I enjoy but heck if I can put a name on them. I was in Napa two years ago and was tasting wines. Everyone around me was describing flavors while I scratched my head.


This is actually perfectly normal; have a read here: Cigar Tasting 101


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Neat find Richard.
> 
> I am so screwed up when it comes to this.
> As many years I have smoked cigars and as many as I have smoked in those years, darn if I can sit there and distinguish flavors. That is why I find it so hard to do a review on a cigar for the forum.
> ...


We will get along just great herfin'.

_You: You like?
Me: Yup. You?
You: Yup. 
_
:r


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

after 2 years I thought this one could use a bump - some good info here


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Could someone enlighten me on what flavour Amber has????

excuse my ignorance but maybe we´re just overshooting the tasting of cigars.

If they taste good - I´m happy

nonetheless a good find.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Ivory Tower said:


> After a quick scan, I didn't see MRN use _precious woods_ as a descriptor--it must have been a Robert Parker term for wine. But still, the list of wood flavors in cigars must include others besides oak, cedar, or fir and the _bonfire of exotic woods_ phrase yields the same question: Exotic woods???


I just looked, and he says, and I quote, "a giant bonfire of assorted exotic woods" in the Le Hoyo des Dieux description...that's...a little overboard, if I do say so myself. I'm going to go with shakespeare on this one. I'll stick with "Me like" and "POO!"


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Snake Hips said:


> I just looked, and he says, and I quote, "a giant bonfire of assorted exotic woods" in the Le Hoyo des Dieux description...that's...a little overboard, if I do say so myself. I'm going to go with shakespeare on this one. I'll stick with "Me like" and "POO!"


All´s well getting a little creative. 
I do in some of my reviews but merely for creativity´s sake. I don´t condone a well written review that leaves my mouth watering with imagination of what may come but to see that someone actually took the time to formulate such an assortment of flavours for, what we must admit, is nothing but a leaf aged on wooden platters with a probable additive or two, leaves me with a chuckle.

I narrow my tasting down to this:

Spicy or Peppery
Musky or Floral
Wooden Notes
Earthy Notes
Sweet or Bland

I have used velvety smooth to describe a sensation that a cigar leaves me with though but as I said, merely for creativity´s sake.

Which imho suffices. Then again, we´re all different.

P.S. I read in a post somewhere that cubans light their stogies with a bic lighter yet I´m one of the twats that spent €60 on a torch. LOL


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, when I'm trying to describe a cigar to somebody or write a review, I'll go into categories like spicy, woody, sweet, peppery, earthy, creamy and the like, but it doesn't get much more detailed than that. For my own purposes though, I just try to enjoy the cigar. I read some article involving Alejandro Robaina, and he couldn't really fathom our kind of smoking; we put too much effort into dissecting taste, and not enough into enjoying. And I like that - I'm simple that way. And LOL about the lighter...so true. Just burn the mo'fugger somehow...


----------

